# HAS YOUR HAV EVER SAVED YOU?!



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

We've all heard stories of dogs saving their loved ones. Just wondered if there are any HAV stories out there?. I have not experienced this, but Coconut knows when I'm getting sick before I even do, and he starts acting strangely until I'm better again.
Would love to hear other's experiences.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine sure know when we don't feel well.


----------



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

My Pippin saved us all one night. I was boiling chicken late one night and went to bed not remembering that the chicken was still cooking. We had been asleep a while before the chicken boiled dry and began to brown. Pippin became very restless, whining and when I kept shushing him - he jumped up began "talking" and licking my face. My hubby said "I smell BBQ" which reminded me about the chicken. I jumped up and got to the chicken before it started to burn or cause any damage. Pippin the hero - as far as I'm concerned!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine save me every day. 
Every morning when we wake up and they want their belly rubs and then the two of them wrestle on my bed.
Every night when I get home from work and they are so happy to see me.
Every time they jump up in my lap and give me Hav kisses.
Every time Shelby does her happy Hav dance.
Every time Kodi give me his happy voice.

Every day, they save me!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*They "save me" everyday, too*

Mine save me by giving me their loyalty, unconditional love, licks and wags, and lifting my spirits every day with all the funny things they do.
They live in the moment and remind me to do the same. They are always happy to see me and they warm my heart.

I truly don't know what I'd do without them.
I am very grateful for them.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope, but Cooper almost kills me about twice a day, LOL. Has a thing for laying by my feet. I'm constantly tripping over him when I stand up from somewhere. Or darn near throwing my back out when I'm trying to avoid stepping on him. He ran under foot two nights ago, I did some fancy foot work to keep from squishing him. Instead, I fell into the wall..head on. Nice, big bruise to show for it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Mine save me every day.
> Every morning when we wake up and they want their belly rubs and then the two of them wrestle on my bed.
> Every night when I get home from work and they are so happy to see me.
> Every time they jump up in my lap and give me Hav kisses.
> ...


Ditto, Michele! Can't have a bad day with a Hav around.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Mine save me every day.
> Every morning when we wake up and they want their belly rubs and then the two of them wrestle on my bed.
> Every night when I get home from work and they are so happy to see me.
> Every time they jump up in my lap and give me Hav kisses.
> ...


So true! It is the little everyday things that save us and keep us going.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki barking...*

Riki was a puppy and barked like mad at my mom. I called his trainer and she asked me if my mom was diabetic. Which she is. She told me to ask my mom to check her blood sugar, which was way low.

So he knew.

He has never barked at her since, and has only really barked a lot at two people...and I think both of those men were not good people. He knows that too. So if he barks ballistic, I know something is up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd say my Hav saved me. I got her a few months into some depressing health problems/diagnosis, not fatal ones, but chronic ones and she did bring me back to the living again. I definitely was on a downward spiral of feeling sorry for myself and she stopped that mid-air.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm with Michele, I think mine save me every day. The unconditional love is the best thing ever! I'm writing this while sitting on the couch, Scooter is on my lap (between me and the laptop), Murphy and Gracie are both lying on my legs. Perfect morning!!!

Whenever one of us is sick it seems they sense it and don't want to leave our side. Here's a photo of my son, Austin, after surgery on his nose. Scooter would only get up to go potty or eat and then was right back with Austin, this went on until Austin was up and around again.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ann, rememeber that picture. They are so sweet. Scooter looks like he is trying to absorb Austin's pain.


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Everyone, great stories! Our Havs are sure special!
Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Stress*

That is so true. I have some stress going on in my life...a little more now than usual...but being greeted when I get home by this exuberance and joy completely turns my mood around. Ah to be so loved, and I never go anywhere in my house alone...ever...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL You are right Linda....ever! I love it. hahaha


----------

